# Does Dolby Vision supposed to work on 2016 Sony OLED TV's now?



## Andy Trout (Aug 14, 2020)

I have regretted my TiVo Edge purchase ever since I discovered that my 2016 Sony OLED TV is not supported in the Edge's Dolby vision profiles. I have an AppleTV 4k and fire cubeTV that both give me Dolby Vision on my TV, but TiVo still doesn't a rep told me the June 2020 update should fix that, but it didn't seem to. any experience with this?


----------

